# Help with letter of invitation for a multiple visitors visa



## MelGib (Jun 7, 2013)

I am an Australian Citizen, Samoa by birth live and work in Australia. My husband is Samoan, works and live in Samoa. We both got married here in Australia 6 months ago and yet to apply for a partner visa due to his family and work commitments. My husband has visited me more than one occasion before we got married but NOT on a multiple entry visa.

We have now decided to apply for a partner visa preferably onshore, despite the face living apart is hard and I much prefer to have him here with me in Australia whilst apply and wait for partner visa to approve.

For my husband to enter Australia to apply for the partner visa he needs to enter on a multiple entry visitors visa without the no further stay condition (Form 1419). I have all the documents to support his application visitors visa application, my question is for the letter of invitation how do I convince the immigration that my husband will be visiting me more than one occasion and the purpose of his visit? What do I say? And can I apply for a 3 months multiple entry visa?

I spoke to immigration that he can apply for his partner visa in Australia if he is on a multiple entry visa without the no further stay. I desperately need this visa, please help!

Thank you, and looking forward to the replies 

MelGib


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi MelGib, we already applied for our spouse visa but we are in the process of arranging a tourist visa for my husband and I have done much research on this topic.

Firstly, you unfortunatly have no control over whether or not you get the NFS condition imposed, nothing you can do or say will change that so you may want to accept that there is a potential that during the stay, you will not be entitled to apply for another visa. 

Secondly, I can see Samoan passport holders are not eligible for the ETA visa allowing mutliple visits of up to three months in 12 months which makes sense as to why you are applying for the Subclass 600 Visitor Visa. Its for 3, 6 or 12 month stays rather than multiple entries, altohough i'm sure you can come and go on this visa but you may want to investigate if this is the case. I am of the understanding its somewhat difficult to get the 12 months even if your partner intends to come and go in this time.

In relation to providing a letter of invitation, I just did a stat dec stating why I want my husband here (like its not obvious already) and what our intentions are during his visit. such as visiting freinds and family. Its important that he meets the Visitor requirements so avoid talking about your intentions to submit another application while he is here and use the term "Visit" over "Stay" or "Live" when writing it. I know it seems dishonest but if you are not prepared to apply for your spouse visa offshore then you will not get the tourist visa if they know you're true intentions as he will not be viewed as a genuine tourist.

If you're only applying for a 3 month visit, I am of the understanding this is the easiest to get. You don't always have to show financial records ect and you may be lucky enough to not get the NFS so you could always extend and or/apply for spouse visa during this time (bear in mind it is a lenghty process to collaborate, you may be looking at more than 3 months to get the application to a point you can submit it. It took us 5 months...). An application for more time than that will need alot more evidence that a) he is a genuine visitor b) he will not need to work so plenty of money in the bank and c) he will not stay past his visa end date and has a reason to return home such as stable job, home, kids ect.

Have you considered applying for the Spouse visa first offshore, then getting him here on a tourist visa. I understand it is more favourable viewing to DIAC if you do it this way around however somebody else might have a different experience to contribute.

I know you're pain, myself and many others on this forum have to spend much precious time being apart from their partners but if and when you go for the Spouse Visa make sure you keep in touch with everyone, it really helps appreciate the process more (even though we all want to scream and pull our hair out!!)


----------

